# R2 Lalvin Yeast Question



## tjbryner (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm getting ready to order my supplies for this year. I'm planing on doing some watermelon and Lilac Wines. Would R2 be a good choice for those? 

I like to do a very low temp Fermentation with both maybe around 55-60 to try to keep as much flavor as possible.

I have read alot of post on here but no one has mentioned it as far as I can see.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2011)

This is an uncommon strain of their yeast. Here is their description.


Yeast Selected from Nature Yeast Chart Bacteria Selected from Nature Nutrients Enzymes Others 




YEAST SELECTED FROM NATURE 



Lallemand offers over 100 oenological yeasts throughout the world. In North America we have selected over 40 of the more successful yeasts to meet your creative needs while working within your growing and winemaking practices. 
These following brief descriptions will provide general information on each yeast and what sets it apart from the others under standard winemaking conditions. Also use the Yeast Chart and the Grape and Yeast Cellar pairing guide to help you select the right yeast to fit your grapes, fermentation conditions and stylistic goals. 
• • •





Enoferm Assmanshausen (AMH)™: Allows expression of indigenous flora 
Originating from the Geisenheim Research Institute, AMH is useful for making Pinot noir and Zinfandel. It is considered a color friendly yeast that enhances spicy (clove, nutmeg) and fruity flavors and aromas. AMH has a long lag phase, a slow to medium fermentation rate and benefits greatly from the use of a well managed nutrient program during rehydration and fermentation. Good fermentation domination is obtained with AMH if the culture is allowed to develop in about 10% of the total must volume for 8 hours before final inoculation. 



Enoferm BDX™: The perfect fermenter 
A French isolate used extensively in California and Australia since the late 1980’s; Enoferm BDX has perfect fermentation kinetics and does not generate a lot of heat during fermentation. It is highly recommended for the production of quality red wines, especially Merlot and Cabernet sauvignon, with minimum color loss and enhanced flavor and aroma. 
Enoferm Burgundy (BGY)™: It’s Burgundy 
BGY was isolated in the Burgundy region of France and is maintained at UC Davis as UCD-51. It is used in reds, particularly Pinot noir. BGY is not easy to use but can give good results when carefully rehydrated using GO-FERM or a NATSTEP product and inoculated into must with balanced nutrients. 



Enoferm CSM™: To reduce herbaceous character in under ripe fruit 
CSM was isolated from Bordeaux for Cabernet sauvignon, Cabernet franc and Merlot. It does not tolerate alcohols above 14% and benefits from high and balanced nutrient additions under good fermentation practices. It favors color and phenolic extraction, is red fruit driven, reduces vegetal aromas and adds complexity along with balanced, round mouthfeel. CSM will promote malolactic fermentation. 



Enoferm ICV-D47™: For complex whites with citrus and floral notes 
Enoferm ICV-D47 is a Côtes du Rhône isolate from Suze-la-Rousse for the production of full-bodied barrel fermented Chardonnay and other white varietals. When left on lees, ripe spicy aromas with tropical and citrus notes are developed. Enoferm ICV-D47 is a high polysaccharide producer known for its accentuated fruit and great volume. On most of the white grape varieties, this yeast elaborates wines with ripe stable fruits or jam-like aromas. Thanks to these aromas, the cuvées fermented with the Enoferm ICV-D47 are a good source of complexity in the blends. Moreover Enoferm ICV-D47 contributes to the wines silkiness and persistence. Excellent results are particularly obtained for the production of top-of-the-range Chardonnay fermented in barrels, especially when blended with Lalvin ICV-D21 fermented chardonnays 
Enoferm L2226™: Excellent alcohol tolerance 
Enoferm L2226 is a vineyard isolate from Côtes du Rhône. It is very alcohol tolerant and is highly recommended for high sugar reds and late harvest wines. In red varietals, high color and good structure as well as black cherry, berry and ‘cherry cola’ aromas characterize Enoferm L2226. 
Enoferm M1™: For sweet-style aromatic whites and rosés 
Enoferm M1 is from the culture collection at Massey University, New Zealand. It is used to produce aromatic rosé and white wines, especially wines with residual sugar. Due to the high production of esters, typical descriptors include “fruit punch,” especially when fermented at lower temperatures and provided with adequate balanced nutrients. The production of esters is limited at temperatures above 20°C. The yeast flocculates and settles to give compact lees. 
Enoferm M2™: The all-purpose yeast 
Enoferm M2 was isolated in Stellenbosch, South Africa and is selected from the Massey University culture collection. It is a neutral to low ester-producing yeast and needs a high level of balanced nutrients for a strong fermentation finish. In reds and whites it can be distinguished by its expression of citrus and blossom notes, and is valued for accentuating volume in the mouth. 



Enoferm QA23™: Successfully ferments highly clarified must 
Enoferm QA23 was selected in Portugal by the University of Tras os Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) in cooperation with the Viticultural Commission of the Region Vinhos Verdes. It is used for Chardonnay, Sauvignon blanc, Chenin blanc, Colombard and Semillon for production of fresh, fruity, clean wines. It enhances aromas of terpenic varietals through its beta-glucosidase activity and is an excellent thiol converter making it a complementary yeast for developing varietal Sauvignon blanc passion fruit character. Enoferm QA23 has a low nutrient requirement and will ferment juice with low turbidity at low temperatures (10°C). It is classified as a _Saccharomyces cerevisiae bayanus_. 
Enoferm Simi White™: Fruity foamer for whites and rosés 
Simi White is a popular choice for fruity white and rosé style wines. It is prized for its aroma and flavor contribution to Chardonnay and has been described as contributing creamy fruit. It is highly affected by nutrient composition and juice handling procedures and has a tendency to produce a lot of foam. 



Enoferm Syrah™: For classical Syrah aromas 
Syrah is a Côte du Rhône isolate used for Syrah, Merlot and Carignane. It is a high glycerol producer and offers good mouthfeel and stable color extraction. It requires high nutrient levels and shows the best sensory results when properly rehydrated in a NATSTEP suspension. Typical aromas include violets, raspberries, cassis, strawberries, black pepper and grilled meat. 
Enoferm T306®: For elegant aromatic whites 
T306 was isolated from indigenous fermentations of Pinot Noir at Tyrrell’s Vineyards, Pokolbin, in the Hunter Valley NSW Australia. It is used mainly for fruit focused Pinot gris, Chardonnay, Semillon and Chenin blanc for imparting aroma characters of exotic fruit and pineapple. In barrel fermented Chardonnay it contributes elegant white fruit and mouthfeel, particularly with lees contact time. 
Enoferm RP15™: Concentrated reds 
RP15 was selected in collaboration with winemaker Jeff Cohn from spontaneous Rockpile Syrah fermentations. This new California isolate is used in concentrated reds, particularly Syrah, Zinfandel, Cabernet sauvignon and Merlot where a moderate fermentation rate is desired for rich, lush, balanced mouthfeel and full bodied wines. RP15 has a moderate nitrogen demand and will allow good results with varietal flavor and red fruit and mineral aromatic note development when carefully rehydrated using NATSTEP before inoculation into musts. 
Back to Top 









Lalvin 71B®: For nouveau wines 
Lalvin 71B was isolated by the INRA (National Agricultural Research Institute) in Narbonne, France. Lalvin 71B is known for making blush and semi-sweet wines with a tropical fruit character. Long-lived aromas are due to its production of relatively stable esters and higher alcohols. Lalvin 71B also softens high acid musts by partially metabolizing malic acid. 
Lalvin BA11™: Secure yeast for white wine mouthfeel 
BA11 was selected in 1997 near Estação Vitivinicola de Barraida in Portugal. It has excellent fermentation kinetics, even at low temperatures. It promotes clean aromatic characteristics and intensifies mouthfeel and lingering flavors in white wines. In relatively neutral white varieties, BA11 encourages the fresh fruit aromas of orange blossom, pineapple and apricot. 
Lalvin BM45™: The Big Movement in winemaking 
Lalvin BM45 was isolated in the early 1990s in collaboration with the Consorzio del Vino Brunello de Montalcino and the University of Siena. BM45 is a relatively slow starter and is well suited for long maceration programs. It has high nitrogen requirements and can produce sulfides if nutrient starved. When used in whites, BM45 benefits greatly from rehydration with proper nutrition. During fermentation, BM45 produces high levels of polyphenol-reactive polysaccharides, resulting in wines with great mouthfeel and improved color stability. BM45 is used on red varieties to contribute jam, spice and earthy elements. It is also used to minimize vegetal characteristics. Some winemakers use BM45 on Chardonnay as a blending component to increase mouthfeel. 
Lalvin BM4X4®: The attributes of Lalvin BM45 with optimized fermentation capacity 
Lalvin BM 4X4 is a blend of Lalvin BM45 and another yeast known for its fermentation reliability. BM45 is known and appreciated around the world for its round mouthfeel and stable color (see above description for BM45). However, BM45 is a slow fermenter and can require substantial nutrients to complete fermentation successfully and without the production of sulfides. While BM45 has a very strong following among winemakers who enjoy its slow fermentation and its suitability for long maceration programs, there are others who desire the attributes of BM45 but with a more timely and secure fermentation. BM 4X4 achieves this goal. During the yeast growth phase, BM 4X4 has the unusual capacity of releasing a significant quantity of polyphenol-reactive polysaccharides into the fermenting must. The quantity and the quality of the polysaccharides released during fermentation facilitate the production of red wines with great mouthfeel and improved color stability, with dependable fermentation kinetics under difficult fermentation conditions. In whites, BM 4X4 releases a high level of esters responsible for fruit aromas. It also brings roundness to the mouthfeel and facilitates malolactic fermentation. 
Lalvin BRL97™: For long aging, color stability and structure 
BRL97 was selected as a result of a four-year study by the University of Torino from over 600 isolates taken from 31 wineries in the Barolo region. The goal of the selection was to find natural yeast from Nebbiolo that is able to retain both the color and the varietal character of the grape. BRL97 has received good feedback from North American winemakers for its color stabilization and sensory contributions in heavier structured reds such as Zinfandel, Barbera, Merlot and Nebbiolo. 



Lalvin CY3079 (Bourgoblanc)® For classic white Burgundy 
Lalvin CY3079 was selected by the BIVB with the objective of finding a yeast that would complement typical white Burgundy styles. CY3079 is a steady, average fermenter, especially at cold temperatures (13°C). Its fermentation finish is slow due to an early autolysis resulting in roundness. This yeast greatly benefits from using rehydration nutrients and complex yeast nutrients designed for use during fermentation. When properly fed, CY3079 has good alcohol tolerance (up to 15%) and is a low producer of VA and sulfides. It is recommended for barrel-fermented Chardonnay and sur lie aging. Chardonnays produced with CY3079 have rich, full mouthfeel and are characterized by aromas of fresh butter, almond, honey, white flowers and pineapple. 
Lalvin DV10™: Champagne selection for primary and secondary fermentation 
DV10 was selected by the SOEC in the Champagne region and is approved by the CIVC in Epernay. DV10 has strong fermentation kinetics over a wide temperature range and relatively low nitrogen demands. DV10 is famous for its ability to ferment under stressful conditions of low pH, high total SO2 and low temperature. Low foaming and low VA production characterize it. DV10 is considered a clean fermenter that respects varietal character and avoids bitter sensory contributions of other one-dimensional ‘workhorse’ yeasts such as Prise de Mousse. It is classified as a _Saccharomyces cerevisiae bayanus_. 
Lalvin EC-1118 (Prise de Mousse)™: THE original Prise de Mousse 
Lalvin EC-1118 is the original and is good for barrel fermentations. It ferments well at low temperatures and flocculates well with very compact lees. Under low nutrients conditions, Lalvin EC-1118 produces a lot of SO2 (up to 30 ppm) and as a result can inhibit malolactic fermentation. It is classified as a _Saccharomyces cerevisiae bayanus_. 
Lalvin ICV-D21®: The ‘terroir’ yeast 
Lalvin ICV-D21 was isolated in 1999 from Pic Saint Loup Languedoc “terroir” during a special regional program run by the Institut Coopératif du Vin (ICV)’s Natural Micro-Flora Observatory and Conservatory. Lalvin ICV-D21 was selected for fermenting red wines with stable color, intense fore-mouth, mid-palate tannin structure, and fresh aftertaste. Unlike most wine yeasts, Lalvin ICV-D21 contributes both higher acidity and positive polyphenol reactive polysaccharides. Strong interactions of the polysaccharides with the floral and fruity volatile compounds (β-ionone, ethyl hexanoate) contribute to a more stable aromatic profile in the mouth. These attributes avoid the development of cooked jam and burning-alcohol sensations in highly mature and concentrated Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot and Syrah. During fermentation, Lalvin ICV-D21 produces very few sulfides and it is also noted for its good fermentation performance even under high temperature and low nutrient conditions. It allows for the expression of fruit from the grapes while reducing the potential for herbaceous characters in Cabernet sauvignon. When blended with wines fermented with Lalvin ICV-D254 and Lalvin ICV-D80, Lalvin ICV-D21 brings fresher, sustained intense fruit and lively sensations beginning in the fore-mouth and carrying through to the aftertaste. Lalvin ICV-D21 is also used in very ripe white grapes, barrel-fermented to develop fresh fruit aromas, volume and acidity which compliments wines fermented with Enoferm ICV-D47 in blends. Rosé wines fermented with Lalvin ICV-D21 have enhanced red fruit, fore-mouth volume and balance, making it the perfect blending complement to Rosé wines fermented with Lalvin ICV-GRE. 
Lalvin ICV-D80®: To enhance tannin structure 
Lalvin ICV-D80 was isolated by Dominique Delteil of the ICV in 1992 from the Côte Rôtie area of the Rhône Valley for its ability to ferment musts high in sugar and polyphenols. With proper nutrition, aeration and fermentation temperatures below 28°C, Lalvin ICV-D80 will ferment up to 16% alcohol. Lalvin ICV-D80 brings high fore-mouth volume, big mid-palate mouthfeel and intense fine grain tannin to reds. It is one of the best yeast for contributing big tannin volume and is characterized by ripe fruit, smoke and a licorice finish. When blended with wines fermented with Lalvin ICV-D254 or Syrah, wines fermented with Lalvin ICV-D80 bring more tannin intensity to the blend. 



Lalvin ICV-D254®: For mouthfeel in Mediterranean-style reds 
Lalvin ICV-D254 was selected by the ICV in 1998 from Syrah fermentations in Gallician, south of the Rhône Valley. In red wines, Lalvin ICV-D254 promises high fore-mouth volume, big mid-palate mouthfeel, intense fruit concentration, smooth tannins and a mildly spicy finish. Red wines made with Lalvin ICV-D254 may be blended with Lalvin ICV-D80 or Lalvin ICV-D21 to create more concentrated, full bodied wines. In unripe reds, ferment 25-50% of the lot with Lalvin ICV-D254 and the balance with Lalvin ICV-GRE to help mask vegetative character. As a complement to Lalvin Bourgoblanc CY3079, winemakers in North America use Lalvin ICV-D254 for fermenting Chardonnay with nutty aromas and creamy mouthfeel. 
Lalvin ICV-GRE™: For fruit-forward Rhône-style wines 
In 1992 the Lalvin ICV-GRE was selected from the Cornas area of the Rhône Valley. In reds, it contributes up front fruit to easy-to-drink Rhône style wines. Lalvin ICV-GRE is used with short skin contact regimes (3 to 5 days) to reduce vegetal and undesirable sulfur components in varieties like Merlot, Cabernet, Grenache and Syrah. In fruit-focused whites like Chenin blanc, Riesling, and Viognier, Lalvin ICV-GRE results in stable fresh fruit characteristics and delivers a big fore-mouth impact. If the fruit maturity is less than optimum, the Lalvin ICV-GRE is excellent for bringing overall balance to red, rosé and white wines. Rosé wines fermented with Lalvin ICV-GRE from more balanced maturity fruit, emphasize red fruit and higher volume and are complemented by blending Rosés fermented with Lalvin ICV-D21. 



Lalvin ICV OPALE®: Higher aromatic intensity in rosés and whites 
This is the latest natural yeast selection from the Institut Coopératif du Vin (ICV). When compared with other yeasts, the Lalvin ICV OPALE develops more volatile aromatic compounds, resulting in intense and complex fruit aromas in premium white and rosé wines. This yeast also shows good fermentation abilities in the high maturity grapes coming from the Mediterranean and Rhône regions. Wines fermented with ICV OPALE give the initial impression of volume and softness, followed by a round, intense mid-palate and balanced finish. Lalvin M69™: For aromatic enhancement of neutral whites 
M69 was selected to increase the aromatic complexity of neutral white varieties by the University of Valencia, Spain from Airén musts in the Denomination de Origin Mancha. It is very resistant to high concentrations of sugar and it establishes itself quickly during fermentation. Nutrient supplementation is highly recommended in juices below 150ppm YAN. M69 shows a low conversion efficiency of sugar to alcohol, contributing high levels of glycerol but with low acetaldehyde production. This yeast is recommended especially for warm region neutral whites where the enhancement of aromatic complexity and acidity balance is desired. Lalvin R2™: For expression of Sauvignon blanc aromas 
R2 was isolated in the Sauternes region of Bordeaux by Brian Croser of South Australia. It has excellent cold temperature properties and will ferment as low as 5°C. Without good nutrition and protection against osmotic shock, it can tend to produce VA. For this reason, suspension in NATSTEP during R2 rehydration and good nutrition during fermentation is recommended. R2 helps produce intense, direct fruit-style whites by liberation of fruity and floral aroma precursors. It is recommended for aromatic white varieties such as Sauvignon blanc, Riesling and Gewürztraminer. It is classified as a _Saccharomyces cerevisiae bayanus_. 


Sorry that did not copy. Go to the link here and scroll down to R2.

Also here is a link tho their chart.
http://www.lallemandwine.us/products/yeast_chart.php


----------

